# Moving to Cape Town for Postgrad Studies -- General Questions



## Kelsey (Jun 3, 2011)

I will be moving to Cape Town in the early part of 2013 for postgraduate studies at the University of Cape Town, and had a few general questions that I am hoping someone might be able to answer.

1) I will be visiting Cape Town for about a month this August, and would ideally like to meet up with a real estate agent who can show me apartment complexes, etc. that would likely have something available when the time came. I know this is possible to do in the U.S., but do people do this in South Africa? What should I expect to pay for this service? Did you use a real estate agent that you were extremely happy with?

2) What are some suggestions for safe neighborhoods from which I can get safely and easily to the University? I have been looking generally at Claremont, Mowbray, and Rondesbosch itself. I will not initially have a car, and so on the Jammie route or near public transportation is important.

3) What is the best way of going about renting an apartment? I've searched on GumTree, etc., but are most apartments (even in complexes) owned and rented through the owner? I am interesting in finding an apartment in The Claremont in Claremont, but their website is very amateurish it seems, and most apartments I've found have been available on a single-apartment basis.

4) How do people without cars get from the Southern suburbs to City Bowl or other parts of Cape Town? It's hard to tell from the map, but is it too far for taxis, etc?

5) I would like to visit some churches when I am there this Summer, as I will be attending Catholic mass once there. Does anyone have any suggestions for good, and most importantly, friendly and welcoming Catholic churches in the Southern Suburbs?

And anything else you might be able to tell me! I want to get a feel for places to live, etc. this Summer so I will take any advice I can get.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> I will be moving to Cape Town in the early part of 2013 for postgraduate studies at the University of Cape Town, and had a few general questions that I am hoping someone might be able to answer.
> 
> 1) I will be visiting Cape Town for about a month this August, and would ideally like to meet up with a real estate agent who can show me apartment complexes, etc. that would likely have something available when the time came. I know this is possible to do in the U.S., but do people do this in South Africa? What should I expect to pay for this service? Did you use a real estate agent that you were extremely happy with?
> 
> ...


1. I suggest you Google rental agencies in that area. They will show you around and they don't charge for the service. Most estate agent companies have a rental division. Pam Golding, Remax, Seef, Just Letting etc. may be of help

2. The areas you mentioned is fine. But an agent will be able to give you more accurate information.

3. Most apartments are private owned under sectional title. Some owners use rental agencies to manage the properties, others may do it themself. Contact an agent and they will assist you further.

4. You will need a car. I would personally not use the train.

5. Welcome to Constantia Catholic Church of Our Lady of the Visitation

Hope all works out. Enjoy and be safe.


----------

